# Setup and manage SSD discussion thread



## Aastii

Tech Guide can be found here:

http://www.computerforum.com/192436-setup-manage-ssd.html

All comments, questions and suggestions for the thread to be posted here.

Good work benny :good:


----------



## Benny Boy

Thank You. No cloning to SSD pls.


----------



## Aastii

Benny Boy said:


> Thank You. No cloning to SSD cloning pls.



Nobody saw anything


----------



## linkin

Benny Boy said:


> Here, I can edit in any agreed upon/approved guide changes as they happen. Once there's enough to warrant the edit effort, I'll make the changes then remove them from here. And continue with that method to it's conclusion.
> 
> Questions to viewers:
> 1-thoughts on{these}
> 2-add remark or instructions to move temp-tmp-cashe-or anything else?
> 3-verifying TRIM and some other adjustmets? which ones?
> 
> 
> To be added/changed:
> 1-comment on 64 vs 32 bit ram/pagefile management
> 2-verifying TRIM and some other adjustmets



You ask a mod, supermod, or admin to unlock it while you edit it, and get them to close it up afterwards. John/mep did this for me with the PSU sticky, just ask 

Oh and as for feedback, the grey and orange are hard to contrast on the white background, try using some clearer colours.


----------



## Benny Boy

linkin said:


> You ask a mod, supermod, or admin to unlock it while you edit it, and get them to close it up afterwards. John/mep did this for me with the PSU sticky, just ask
> 
> Oh and as for feedback, the grey and orange are hard to contrast on the white background, try using some clearer colours.


Thanks linkin.
Yes, I meant putting a couple/few changes there in that post. Then edit so we're not going back and forth so much. 
OK to the colors. 

I'm finding that diskpart may not be as suitable for secure erase as a couple other options. I think just having the manuf recommend for that, and 1 or 2 diff options, w/o the instruction on how to use them. Parted Magic and HDDerase.

Also, I've listed 2 ways to keep some unused drive space, and 1 method should be fine. The small unused partition method. 

Thoughts anyone?.


----------



## mep916

I'm not crazy about all the airplane analogies. Other than that, I've only skimmed through it but I'll have a closer look. So far it looks great.


----------



## Benny Boy

mep916 said:


> I'm not crazy about all the airplane analogies.


meh..lol. I thought it made it fun since they are, as you say-analogies. Would you like it bettter if, (post#4) 7-reword taxying runway/remove nice flight?

Anyone have any thoughts on these?
4-change secure erase w/diskpart, to manuf +links to parted magic and/or hdderase
5-have 1 partition instruction for the 'reserving flash' option using 'Shrink volume'

These would simplify/shorten the guide and reduce chances for error, imo.


----------



## Benny Boy

I've changed the Guide up a little bit. It's more consice in a couple areas.
Some wording has been changed for better clarity.
And the page format is different,,still a bit to go on that.

How's it looking?
Is it easy to follow?
What would you do different?
Do you think something should be added/removed/changes?


----------



## Aastii

The sections and everything else are looking much, much clearer now. Good job :good:


----------



## Benny Boy

Thanks. Had to start somewhere. I'll have what I consider to be the rest of it ready in a day or 2. I only have a couple other things to contribute, so I's very close to being done, imo.


----------



## tremmor

Can't wait. The reason my kids bought me a SSD for my birthday. Love a new adventure though. Looking forward for the completion. thanks. perfect timing for me.


----------



## Benny Boy

Congradulations. (on getting older I mean hehe)


----------



## Benny Boy

The guide is in it's final edit stage. Does anyone have any suggestions before it's reviewed for approval?


----------



## Benny Boy

If you've read the guide, the only change as been:
>added sentence in TiPS for GC.
>added item 16-16bit program sentence.
>HELP LINKS @ bottom.


----------



## Okedokey

Just a word of warning, on some systems, setting ACHI will make existing partions non-discoverable under windows.  I wouldn't recommend setting it to ACHI mode unless you need that functionality.  In fact it can actually decrease performance on synchronous write/reads such as in gaming or music playing.


----------



## Benny Boy

Most all SSD's will perform much better/faster in ACHI. It can be hard to change if Windows initially picks it up in IDE. 
"AHCI must be supported and enabled by both the system BIOS and OS (May require F6 installation of compatible windows storage driver like IMSM. Note: Vista AHCI support is native)"
ref: http://www.intel.com/support/ssdc/hpssd/sb/CS-029623.htm

For a non os hdd with partitions/data, setting that port to IDE would be an option.



tremmor said:


> Question is it did come with P.S. cable, mod kit for installing in case and Sata cable to be used. Is this a standard Sata cable? I was just curious or is it different.


 If it's x25 or x18 it's Sata II, so that's the cable they would send. You could use II or III. 
There's a recent FW update for one of them.


----------



## mep916

Yeah, I don't think you can switch back and forth between AHCI and IDE. If you want to run AHCI, you have to install Windows while in that mode.


----------



## Cromewell

mep916 said:


> Yeah, I don't think you can switch back and forth between AHCI and IDE. If you want to run AHCI, you have to install Windows while in that mode.



http://www.computerforum.com/181612-ssd-drive-question.html#post1520212 I've since done it, it works


----------



## mep916

Cromewell said:


> http://www.computerforum.com/181612-ssd-drive-question.html#post1520212 I've since done it, it works



Awesome. I installed my SSD in IDE mode and when I switched to AHCI, it wouldn't boot. I'm gonna set this up right now. :gun:

This is something you could incorporate in your guide benny boy.


----------



## Benny Boy

mep916 said:


> Awesome. I installed my SSD in IDE mode and when I switched to AHCI, it wouldn't boot. I'm gonna set this up right now. :gun:
> 
> This is something you could incorporate in your guide benny boy.


 I actually had it in there at one point. But it was MS's "Mr. fix it" button.  And I guess it could still be. The only thing is it seemed to diminish the importance of setting to ACHI before the first restart, since the registry fix after isn't always a cure. I'll get it in there tho, (along with a couple other things I have that don't really change the substance), this WE. GL with your switcharoo mep, let us know how it works out.


----------



## Cromewell

Benny Boy said:


> I actually had it in there at one point. But it was MS's "Mr. fix it" button.  And I guess it could still be. The only thing is it seemed to diminish the importance of setting to ACHI before the first restart, since the registry fix after isn't always a cure. I'll get it in there tho, (along with a couple other things I have that don't really change the substance), this WE. GL with your switcharoo mep, let us know how it works out.



It should be, the only reason it doesn't work to just flip the IDE/AHCI setting is because Windows disables drivers at install time that it doesn't need so that it boots faster. If you install in 'IDE Mode' that includes the AHCI driver, this registry setting just tells Windows it should load the driver.


----------



## tremmor

Im gaining info if your interested. if an Intel SSD you may be interested and using windows 7. Basically says if so it will detect SSD. Im talking about the Intel SSD toolbox video.

talks about Trim = optimizer, defragging and how to use tool. and updating firmware if needed. maybe it will help. still gathering info for the big picture. 
http://communities.intel.com/community/tech/solidstate?iid=subhdr+communities_ssdforum


----------



## Benny Boy

Cromewell said:


> It should be, the only reason it doesn't work to just flip the IDE/AHCI setting is because Windows disables drivers at install time that it doesn't need so that it boots faster. If you install in 'IDE Mode' that includes the AHCI driver, this registry setting just tells Windows it should load the driver.


Yes sir. Aside from a few unofficial reports (since I haven't looked that far into it yet), I've seen it myself be set after, then for some reason Windows wouldn't boot and load the drivers. 
I'll be adding a link to your instruction for it since you already have it laid out and because it needs to be in there.


----------



## mep916

Benny Boy said:


> GL with your switcharoo mep, let us know how it works out.



Yup, cromewell's instructions worked perfectly, took about two minutes.


----------



## Benny Boy

The follwing has been added:

HDD's: Windows might not recognize pre-existing partitions/data if set to ACHI. If you don't use ACHI capabilities such as , NCQ, external eSata, hot-swap,,or,,if it has partions/data, setting these HDD's to IDE may be benificial for some systems.

If you have a boot drive with Windows installed in IDE mode and you want to change it to ACHI, try this MS fix.

Intel SSD Toolbox Video Intel Download Support


----------



## kdfresh09

you may also want to add that there is support for raid and ssd now for some drives with the sanforce controler.  probably others as well, but i do know that the intel x 25 series with firmware updated will support raid and trim.


----------



## Benny Boy

kdfresh09 said:


> you may also want to add that there is support for raid and ssd now for some drives with the sanforce controler. probably others as well, but i do know that the intel x 25 series with firmware updated will support raid and trim.


I certainly will freshly  That's good news. Been kinda busy the last few weeks, good find.


----------



## claptonman

Can these fixes be implemented after I installed all the drivers and all that?


----------



## Benny Boy

claptonman said:


> Can these fixes be implemented after I installed all the drivers and all that?


Yes.


----------



## claptonman

So I'm helping my friend with his build on friday, and he got an SSD. I'm still a little confused on how to set it up in ACHI. Here's his motherboard:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128501&Tpk=GA-Z68A-D3-B3

Not sure what SSD he has, though.

So would it give me the option when I choose which partition to install win 7 to install it as ACHI? Or I need to install the ACHI drivers? And to be clear, I install win 7, then the chipset drivers, and then the ACHI drivers?


----------



## Benny Boy

Prelim:
It will be connected to a white sata 6 port. There's two sata 6 ports and the first one (probably labeled 0) is my personal preference for ssd/os, but he has two ports to pick from. ACHI mode will be a sata port mode setting in the bios. And it will be set after the drive is installed - you'll set the od as the only boot device, set the sata port the drive is connected to to ACHI, then reboot to the dvd installer already in the od.

Before anything tho, need to know what drive.


----------



## claptonman

Here's the drive:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003BPBUQO


----------



## Benny Boy

Suggest looking at OCZ for firmware update and their steps to do so, if needed.

You should be fine with the MS ACHI driver that the 7 installer will load and enable during setup. With the ssd installed, put the 7 dvd in and boot to the bios. Set the port to ACHI.
In the Boot tab, disable everything but the OD. Save those setting and exit the bios and let it reboot to the installer.
I doubt you'll want to partition it. Install 7 to the unallocated space of the ssd.
Once 7 is installed and managed, reboot to the bios-enable the ssd on the boot tab and set it as the first boot priority- and the od second.


----------



## 4NGU$

Ok so here comes a vague question, but Im pretty new to this build your own PC lark, 

With the current high price of standard drives im going to be buying an SSD for my Os drive and using my current external drives for my files and unimportant programs

now to me the guide makes it look pretty difficult to set up the SSD so Im now questioning weather or not to bother with one... 


so i guess what im asking is, is this as difficult as it sounds ?


----------



## tremmor

Its a new adventure. I went through the program and read it. Its about doing it right and fastest. Checking the bios if it meets the criteria to make it fastest. What to do and not to do. It is another learning curve.


----------



## johnb35

That guide is only to get the best performance out of the drive.  The drive still performs outrageously fast.  You would not believe the difference it makes.


----------



## 4NGU$

ok so not essential but makes it faster and smoother, finally will i need another *internal* HDD to make this work.
I have 2 *external * drives would they do the trick to keep all my files on ?


----------



## johnb35

It's not a requirement to have an internal drive to go with it. =But it does help for storage purposes since any usb external drive will be slower accessing then an internal drive when like playing games and you don't want to use up all the space on your ssd for everything you have.


----------



## 4NGU$

ok cool I will format my old HDD and run that too then... thanks for you help so far  going place my orders now i have my answers


----------



## Benny Boy

Mainly imo 
setting up the bios
mapping storage off ssd
manage pagefile. leave it on the ssd but make it smaller and the same max/min, or move it to hdd, or no pagefile. Don't partition just for pf.
Consider at least -
Managements 3,5,6,13,13a,14,15


----------



## sinasdf

Hi guys I have a question from booting from the SSD

I have a SSD and a HD on my computer, but right now it auto boots from the HD.

I've tried going into BIOS but I don't see an option for SSD. Instead it shows options such as HD, my optical drive and misc. USB.

However, if I want to manually choose to boot form the SDD, I go to the boot menu and select Hard Drive, which opens up both the HD and SSD. However, my bios doesn't give an option to select priorities.

Is there any way for me to get my SSD to be boot priority?

BTW I think this is the same model as my motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128499
so I have a Gigabyte Touch BIOS

Sorry if I'm a bit confusing - I'm an intermediate user


----------



## johnb35

sinasdf said:


> Hi guys I have a question from booting from the SSD
> 
> I have a SSD and a HD on my computer, but right now it auto boots from the HD.
> 
> I've tried going into BIOS but I don't see an option for SSD. Instead it shows options such as HD, my optical drive and misc. USB.
> 
> However, if I want to manually choose to boot form the SDD, I go to the boot menu and select Hard Drive, which opens up both the HD and SSD. However, my bios doesn't give an option to select priorities.
> 
> Is there any way for me to get my SSD to be boot priority?
> 
> BTW I think this is the same model as my motherboard
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128499
> so I have a Gigabyte Touch BIOS
> 
> Sorry if I'm a bit confusing - I'm an intermediate user



That would be your boot order.  There is usually another section that lists your hard drives and you change which drive is your number 1 drive.  We need to verify which motherboard you have.  Open the side of the case and look for a model number stamped on the board.  Or you can run either cpu-z or Speccy and they will give you the model number.


----------



## sinasdf

Hi,

My motherboard is a gigabyte z68x-ud4-b3

I did see a boot order, but it doesn't show my solid state drive there. It only shows these options:

Hard Disk
CDROM
USB-FDD
USB-ZIP
USB-CDROM
USB HDD
Legacy LAN
and another wierd one with letters and numbers, but I checked my SSD and it has nothing to do with it


----------



## claptonman

The hard disk would be the SSD.


----------



## FuryRosewood

honestly..i dont get the deal with the whole 'erasing the drive' TRIM handles that...set ACHI, turn off some windows features (indexing, defragmentation schedules on the SSD, Pagefile etc)...and it should be blazing, thats all i had to do...


----------



## linkin

I disagree with no pagefile on the SSD. Having it on the SSD speeds up the system and anything in the pagefile.


----------



## Benny Boy

FuryRosewood said:


> honestly..i dont get the deal with the whole 'erasing the drive'


secure erase/clean, TRIM, garbage collection - they all have their purposes as do format, delete, and defragment.


----------



## FuryRosewood

linkin said:


> I disagree with no pagefile on the SSD. Having it on the SSD speeds up the system and anything in the pagefile.



...and in cases where you have enough ram that pagefile is unnecessary? to me if you have excess of 4 gig, you shouldn't even need that on, ive had mine off for months now...no issues, if your concerned with kernel dumps, ok maybe put a 2gb page on it? but really...not seeing the point


----------



## Okedokey

FuryRosewood said:


> ...and in cases where you have enough ram that pagefile is unnecessary? to me if you have excess of 4 gig, you shouldn't even need that on, ive had mine off for months now...no issues, if your concerned with kernel dumps, ok maybe put a 2gb page on it? but really...not seeing the point



That's because every operating system handles a 'page file' slightly different.  And you can never truly turn it off.  Plus 4GB on a Win 7 machine (again, doesn't overcommitt, such as linux distros), will benefit from over 4GB and suffer due to pagefile mis-settings (e.g. very low or on a slow drive).  

The problem with your '4gb = redundant page file' logic is that it only really affects a single scenario: switching to an open application that you haven't used in a while won't ever grind the hard drive when the pagefile is disabled. It's not going to actually make your PC faster, since Windows will never page the application you are currently working with anyway.

The big problem with disabling your pagefile is that once you've exhausted the available RAM (not hard these days - my machine frequently pages more than 5 GB), your apps are going to start crashing, since there's no virtual memory for Windows to allocate—and worst case, your actual system will crash or become very unstable. When that application crashes, it's going down hard—there's no time to save your work or do anything else.

I run my pagefile on a seperate RAID config, which is part of a infrequently used 3 x 2TB drives.  15GB is dedicated to the pagefile, even with 8GB of RAM.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Looks intimidating. Just got a quick question or two:

I'm going to be getting a Crucial SSD for my Latitude E6500. When I go to install Windows, when exactly do I install the AHCI driver? (I know Windows will already see the drive). Is it during one of those command prompt things?


----------



## johnb35

You'll have to load it at the beginning when it ask you where to install it and there is an option to load driver on that screen.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Okay I think I'll just have to read the thread over a few times. I'll be sure to report in on how it comes out.

Does running a virtual machine (On a dynamically allocated virtual HDD) cause any future performance issues with the SSD?


----------



## Benny Boy

voyagerfan99 said:


> Looks intimidating. Just got a quick question or two:
> I'm going to be getting a Crucial SSD for my Latitude E6500. When I go to install Windows, when exactly do I install the AHCI driver?
> Does running a virtual machine (On a dynamically allocated virtual HDD) cause any future performance issues with the SSD?


I don't think it's going to matter when as long as it's before/and the bios is set before/ the 1st restart. But since John has has it, I'd use his recommended method.
You might touch base with Crucial in case there's a FW update/info you want. If you haven't already.
I don't know about your last ? other than if your going to change the configuration of pagefile.sys, it might matter.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Okay last question; I'm choosing between these two drives. Which one should I go with? It's going in my Dell Latitude E6500 Win7 x64.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167050

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148442


----------



## Benny Boy

Different controllers but both reliable.
120gb vs 128.
Sata II vs Sata III.
3yr vs 5 yr warranty.
One costs less.
I think for me it would be the 128gb, Sata III,  and $24 less.


----------



## wolfeking

I agree. 8GB more and a faster drive for less, seems like common sense to me.


----------



## voyagerfan99

It's just I was reading the negative reviews about it dying and don't want to be one of those.


----------



## wolfeking

reviews only cover so much though. I will almost guarantee that 90+% of the people that have issuewrite a review, but probably around 30 or so % that don't have issues write a review. I know I don't write one unless I have an issue.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Hope so  Looks like Crucial it is! Just need my other Newegg birthday gift card to show up then I can order it


----------



## Perkomate

never posted in here, but my SSD is amazing. Skyrim loads completely in 2-3 seconds.


----------



## ser7ach

Hi everyone,

I want to connect four OCZ Vertex 3 SSDs to an ASUS P5N-T Deluxe 780i SLI motherboard in RAID 0(striped) configuration. This motherboard has SATA 2 interface whereas Vertex 3s have SATA 3, so there will be a bottleneck yes.

What I'm wondering is, should I use the native nVidia SATA/RAID drivers of the motherboard's NVIDIA MediaShield SATA/RAID controller, or should I stick with default Windows 7 drivers? Which option would produce better compatibility and performance?

Anyone using SSDs with that sort of motherboard?

Thank you.


----------



## voyagerfan99

If you read through the guide, it says to use the MoBo drivers.

You may see some bottleneck, but not a giant noticeable difference.


----------



## claptonman

So if I buy a used motherboard with a different product key on it, can I save the image of my SSD and reformat to use the motherboard?


----------



## Benny Boy

Not sure I undertand the ? but you know Windows or Windows image won't play on a diff mb from which it was installed unless it's retail, then you wouldn't need the image of it.

You mean image the ssd then clean it and install it to a diff mb? You want to change the mb in your sig and use the ssd/os and its oem Windows?


----------



## AT49ers

should i get a 128gb for boot and gaming? or will that not be enough?


----------



## voyagerfan99

AT49ers said:


> should i get a 128gb for boot and gaming? or will that not be enough?



I have a 120GB drive myself, and it's perfectly fine for the OS and a few games.


----------



## Benny Boy

128GB will show up as about 116.


----------



## AT49ers

Benny Boy said:


> 128GB will show up as about 116.



how many games do you think i can save on it? 10,11?


----------



## voyagerfan99

AT49ers said:


> how many games do you think i can save on it? 10,11?



Depends on the size of the game. I'd just install your main 3 or 4 games and install the others onto a secondary drive.


----------



## spirit

Benny Boy said:


> 128GB will show up as about 116.


Shows up as about 119 or 120GB, certainly my M4 128GB did. 



AT49ers said:


> how many games do you think i can save on it? 10,11?


Depends on which games you want to play.


----------



## KasperL

I find this guide very confusing, because I am not a big tech-head. 

Is every step very important, or can I just plug the SSD in, and then do the BIOS settings?


----------



## voyagerfan99

KasperL said:


> I find this guide very confusing, because I am not a big tech-head.
> 
> Is every step very important, or can I just plug the SSD in, and then do the BIOS settings?



I also agree our guide is a bit hard to understand. That's why I recommend this one.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds


----------



## Benny Boy

imo, If you try to understand it all it could be difficult. If you just follow it along it's not so bad. Since when it was written 60GB was the norm and now 100GB is pretty much the starting price point, it could stand to be changed up a little.


----------



## KasperL

Benny Boy said:


> imo, If you try to understand it all it could be difficult. If you just follow it along it's not so bad. Since when it was written 60GB was the norm and now 100GB is pretty much the starting price point, it could stand to be changed up a little.



I'd like to make sure, that you both understand that I like this guide a lot. Its very descriptive and informative. If I had just a tad bit more knowledge, I am sure that  I would be able to setup my SSD in a perfect way, by using this guide.


----------



## claptonman

I have a suggestion.

Consider moving your libraries to your HDD instead.

Right-click from explorer, properties, and it'll show the path.

Then just make corresponding folders in the HDD for each one. You can even have your desktop be stored in your HDD.


----------



## voyagerfan99

claptonman said:


> I have a suggestion.
> 
> Consider moving your libraries to your HDD instead.
> 
> Right-click from explorer, properties, and it'll show the path.
> 
> Then just make corresponding folders in the HDD for each one. You can even have your desktop be stored in your HDD.



The best part about that is you don't need to backup your documents or anything when you reload Windows. You just point your user libraries to the HDD again and your stuff will be there.


----------



## demonikal

*Instructions on changing location of SSD libraries to HDD for Win 8*

Here's the instructions on how to change the location of your Windows libraries on your C: or OS drive to another drive, i.e. a hard drive or another solid state drive, if you don't want to take up excess room on your primary SSD (for Windows 8 and Windows 8.1).

Libraries include: Documents, Music, Pictures, Videos, and Downloads folders.

1. Create a folder on the drive you want all your files to sit. You can have the same folder name, i.e. "Documents" or "Videos", etc., but it seems to make sense to make the folders the same names (however, using a different name won't screw anything up). 

2. Add your files to that folder if they're not already there. In my case, they were backed up to an external drive. Your Windows 8 or 8.1 C: or OS drive is going to call your Videos folder, for example, C:\Users\Computer Name\Videos.

2. Go to your Videos folder, in this example, on your C: or OS drive. Right-click on it and choose the "Location" tab.

3. Change the target location. In my case, it was F:\Videos. Simply, type it in.

4. Hit Apply.

5. It asks you if you want to transfer any existing files from your C:\Users\Computer Name\Videos folder to your new location, if applicable. Click Yes.

6. You're done!


----------



## Currency

I do the same thing with my steam folders, but sadly when adding a folder to your steam library you cannot add folders that contain games 
I only have 27 steam games with friends who have hundreds, so re-downloading them every time you reinstall windows or switch to a newer SSD is a pain. 

Steam > Settings > Downloads > Content Libraries > Add folder

I have a primary folder on my 840 EVO, with a secondary folder on the OCZ Vertex which honestly has nothing else but games on it since I switched my primary SSD to the EVO just a couple of days ago. I also done the same thing with my Origin games folders as well.


----------



## Darren

I added 47 games in a folder that was on my secondary HDD to my steam directory. They all load an run just fine with Steam installed on the SSD and pointing it to look in to my steam folder of games on my second drive. Didn't have to reinstall anything, Steam just saw the files and marked the games as installed.


----------



## Currency

That's odd, mine told me I could only add empty folder's. Would try it again, but I already deleted 54 GB's of games.


----------



## Darren

Currency said:


> That's odd, mine told me I could only add empty folder's. Would try it again, but I already deleted 54 GB's of games.



Yeah you can do it, you may have needed to go one more "level" in to the folders to get to the one that it wanted. Shrug.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Okay so I normally always recommend a fresh load when switching to an SSD. But I'm curious, are there any lost benefits if you do a fresh install then make a backup image of the fresh install? I'm getting tired of reloading my Latitude when I somehow screw it up, and I want to just make a backup image. Maybe if I did a sector-by-sector image?

EDIT: Nevermind. Acronis supports SSD's and automatically detects and configures the image.


----------



## G25r8cer

Does everything in that thread pertain to windows 8.1 x64? 

Been thinking about my first ssd purchase. Would love to know how to set it up properly and maintain it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The steps to properly do it with Windows 7 pertain to Windows 8 as well.


----------

